# WWII STD posters



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Well well, check out these 9 WWII STD 'warning' posters for active (and perhaps inactive) servicemen. Was anything similar issued to military service_people_ in Iraq, Afghanistan, etc etc?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddes...l-health-pictures#/?picture=410173396&index=8


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to say, my favourite poster from the set is 5/9 ("... a bag of trouble"). Come on, you _*plasticiens*_, give us some insights to the artwork !!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope all those US servicemen paid heed before being stationed in the UK - my mum once told me she dated one before she met the on-leave Royal Navy serviceman who was eventually to become my father. 

Just to clarify, she was in the ATS and not on the game!


----------

